# thought it was a 8-N/value's?



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I got closer and seen it was a Massy Furgusen, the man said it is a 1959.
it is a rough tractor, carb leaks. tires are fair(workable) it has a hydralic pump mounted on the front. it does run now.
He ask me 600 dollars for it, I said no thanks, he said make a offer. I am thinking 400 dollars, is that being to cheap? any comments welcome, thanks, Doc


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Did you get it or walk away ???


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I havnt given up Ken, but I havnt seen or spoke with thoses people either. I will go to the shop Monday ,get there phone # and call them.


----------

